# Truma Heater



## 94166 (May 1, 2005)

I have a problem on my Truma Heater, (C6002 series), in that it would not kick in when activated, the green light went out after a short while and the red light came on, looking at the troubleshooting FQA's it suggested a gas supply probable, however both cylinders were almost full. After repeated attempts to start the heater the green light has now packed in, suggesting no power available, have checked the fuse on van's heating circuit and it appears to be ok, could the fuse in the truma heater be at fault. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kelly said:


> Any suggestions welcome.


Turn the unit completely off to give the circuit board time to resett.
Try a different regulator. The bottles might be full, but is it getting through at the correct pressure/flow rate?


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Similarities*

I had a similar problem a few times. Could not fathom out why, as it was not every time I used it that it failed to ignite.
Tried pulling several of the wires leading to the heater, checking the connectors, inline fuses etc, and sometimes the greenlight came back on, but still unable to find a permanent cure until I looked into the black box controls, fixed to the main body of the Truma, where many of the wires dissapeared into.
I appreciated that as I was pressing against the cover, the greenlight came on, to go out when pressure released. Inside, there is a printed circuit board, which, in my reasoning, might have a broken connection.
With some care, I tried a simple circuit testing with bulb and found the fault. There is a very small glass fuse, held by a couple of quite small terry type clips. The fuse was only partly engaged in one clip. 
Fuse restored to full fit, and everything worked as it should.
Simple but annoying until fixed.


----------



## 94166 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that tip, I will check it out, had done as you did and checked main wiring, and main fuse, so looking at wiring diagram for the heater was the next choice, just have to get the cover off and see what's what, thanks again


----------



## 94166 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Wingpete, it was the fuse on the pcb that had blown, now replaced and the 'green' light is back on. Just another question, is it possible to put two gas bottles in parallel with each other both 'switched on', will this affect the gas flow to the heater?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

kelly said:


> is it possible to put two gas bottles in parallel with each other both 'switched on', will this affect the gas flow to the heater?


Yes, it's possible. Some people do this - they have double the capacity before they run out, but there again, they have no backup cylinder to swap over to.

As long as both are the other side (away from the heater) of the regulator, the gas flow won't be affected.

Gerald


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Just a thought,
Can you see any reason why the fuse was blown.
Since it is there to protect the circuit it may go again if there is an underlying fault that you have not fixed

A


----------



## 94166 (May 1, 2005)

I think the reason it blew was because I was turning the control switch on and off very rapidly and over a short period of time, effectively putting it under load.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> is it possible to put two gas bottles in parallel with each other both 'switched on', will this affect the gas flow to the heater?


Puzzled over this long and hard and the conclusion I came to was, two cylinders and aManual change over valve is the best, for the reasons given by Gerald if you run two together or even an auto change over valve you will only know when both are empty, with the manual valve you have thrown the valve over so you know exactly when one cylinder needs filling. and you can if you like remove the empty one and still run the other cylinder whilst you get a refill 
Geo


----------



## 94166 (May 1, 2005)

Apart from converting to 'Gaslow' what additional equipmanr would I need, being a complete novice in this area? Hope you can help.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Changeover*

I have an automatic gas cyls changeover valve, so 2 cyls can be turned on during use. BUT as mentioned here already, that means you only know you need refill when they are emptyu, unless you have some measuring device to keep checking contents with.
My solution, especially as wanting to use Camping Gaz (French style) is to have a tail pipe connector for each differing type, into the two way valve. That way, when one runs out, wherever that may be, the alternative can be switched on and used while a suitable replacement is obtained.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Auto Gas Bottle Changeover Display*

When our system switches to the reserve bottle it is indicated on the display in the van.

Ours is fitted with the Duomatic L Plus including the union heating units.

Seems to work fine - never had any gas problems.

Happy Travels


----------



## 94166 (May 1, 2005)

*truma 3402*

Ok, now I have a [problem as every time I switch the control on the fuse in the truma pcb blows, can't seem to find out why, any thoughts?
UPDATE!
Have now had the problem sorted, it seems it was a circuit board that had blown!


----------

